# Frage über Not-Aus Relais



## waldy (28 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
eine Frage,
wenn ich verwende in Schaltung Not-Aus Relais PNOZ von Pilz,
was muss man grundsätzlich mit diese Relai ( nach Not-Aus Taste betätigung) abschalten ud absichern ?

gruß waldy


----------



## Heinz (28 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
zum einen gibt es viele PNOZ Typen. Zum andren hängt vieles von der Schaltung ab und wo du die Anlage errichten möchest?

DAher gibt es keine pauschale Antwort.


----------



## waldy (28 Februar 2006)

Hi,
es geht um Krananlage.
Da werden  4 Motoren gesteuern über FU.

Vorgesehen ist:
- Not-Aus Taster
- Schutzgittertür
- LS-  Lichtschränke leister

gruß waldy


----------



## PeterEF (28 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

besorg Dir von Pilz das Sicherheitshandbuch oder die CD-ROM mit Katalog und Anwendungshinweisen und such Dir dort die möglichst passende Lösung aus - alles wurde schon mal irgendwo gemacht. 

Oder noch besser - schildere Deinem lokalen Pilz-Dealer das Problem und er wird Dir einen Lösungsvorschlag zukommen lassen.

Weiterhin: Frage in Zusammenarbeit mit dem künftigen Betreiber bei der zuständigen Berufsgenossenschaft (oder ggf. bei einer anderen zuständigen Aufsichtsbehörde) nach (falls Kran in D steht) was getan werden muß, um eine Betriebsgenehmigung zu erhalten.

Peter


----------



## waldy (2 März 2006)

Hallo,
und gibts in deutschland ausser Pilz noch andere Hersteller von Not-Aus Relais ?

gruß waldy


----------



## knabi (2 März 2006)

SIEMENS, MOELLER, SCHMERSAL, LEUZE, TELEMECANIQUE, WIELAND, CROUZET, DOLD, ALLAN-BRADLEY....
...ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit!


----------



## waldy (2 März 2006)

Hi knabi,
ich habe heute an Pilz angerufen, und da zwischen habe über Not-Aus Relai von Simens gefragt.
Mir hat gesagt ungefähr so- das von Simens die Sache ist ist "Müll" ( einfachste überestztung)  ( sind nur für ganz einfachste Sache geeignet) und von Pilz ist 100 % .

Und kostet von Pilz die Sicherheits Not- Aus Relais richtig Geld.

Und ich dachte mir, gibt keine andere günstiger sachen mehr in deutschland?

gruß waldy


----------



## UW (2 März 2006)

Hallo Waldy,

versuche es mal bei Google mit "Hersteller Sicherheitsrelais" und Du wirst Namen finden, welche Du in Verbindung mit Steuerungs- und Sicherheitstechnik, sicher nie in Verbindung gebracht hättest.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## knabi (2 März 2006)

waldy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi knabi,
> ich habe heute an Pilz angerufen, und da zwischen habe über Not-Aus Relai von Simens gefragt.
> Mir hat gesagt ungefähr so- das von Simens die Sache ist ist "Müll" ( einfachste überestztung) ( sind nur für ganz einfachste Sache geeignet) und von Pilz ist 100 % .
> 
> ...


 
Ja klar - PILZ ist Marktführer und will das auch bleiben. Solche dummen Sprüche sind aber nicht gerade förderlich für einen fairen Wettbewerb und auch haltlos. Letztendlich denke ich mal, das es sowieso nur 2-3 wirkliche Hersteller gibt, der Rest ist gelabelt - und das kann SIEMENS inzwischen auf jeden Fall sehr gut.
Ich habe SIEMENS SIGUARD (das ist die entsprechende Produktlinie) auf jeden Fall schon öfter eingesetzt (wir verbauen fast nur SIEMENS, da die Kunden es so wünschen), auch PILZ und SCHMERSAL, und ich habe da keine qualitativen Unterschiede festgestellt. PILZ hat sicher das größte Produktspektrum, für Deinen Anwendungsfall haben aber alle Hersteller passende Lösungen.


----------



## waldy (4 März 2006)

Hallo,
ich brauche mit Not-Aus Relais folgende Sache realisieren:
1 - Not-Aus-Taster
2 - Endschalter posizion (wenn Krann in Halle auf Schine mit Normale Endschalter nicht gestoppt ist , und ist trotzdem wegen Feler Steuerung weiter gefahren - dann mit zweite Endschalter muss Not-aus Relais alles abschalten)
3 - Lichtgitter 

In alle drei Fälle nach Fehler eintritt- Not-Aus Relais muss mit erst Taste Reset betätigt werden.

Bei Simens.de habe ich Relais 3 KT 28 45 gefunden .
Aber Nachteile- mit Endschalter , wenn wider zuruck ist betätigt- Relais schaltet Automatisch in Normale Betrieb ( Y 41-42 und Y 51-52)

http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/TU2MjczAAAA_19111090_HB/926208701.pdf

Also, Frage, wenn ich nehemdrei relais für Not-Aus Taste, Endschalter und Lichtgitter - wie kannman alle drei Relais so schalten ( wahrscheinlich in Reihe), damit bei ausftretten eine Fehler die schalten alle ab, und dann alle drei mit einer Taste Reset kann man reseten.
gruß waldy


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 März 2006)

Hallo Waldy,

wenn, wie von dir beschrieben, mehrere Sicherheitseinrichtungen realisiert werden müssen, würde ich eine kleine Sicherheits-Steuerung einsetzen. Z.Bsp. die PNOZmulti von Pilz. 


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## waldy (4 März 2006)

Hi,
ja, kann man,
aber die Frage- über Preis.
Schau mal:
- PNOZm1p 773 100 - 750,00 Euro 
- PNOZmulti Toolkit 779000 - 140,00 
Euro 
- PNOZmo1p 773500 - 214,00 
ist schon zimlich Gute Betrag.
Und dazu muss man noch das Multi Gerät programmieren können.
Die Frage- ob das so einfachist oder nicht, sonst Programmierer kostet auch Geld- extra aus Pilz einer bestellen.



Und ich dachte mir, wenn ich kaufe drei Einzel Relais ( pro Stuck za. 100-150 eur) das sit einfachste Lösung. Nur muss man können die Geräte in Reihe anschlissen.
Und ich suche solche Schaltpläne , oder wie kann man das realisieren.

Vielleicht gibt auch günstiger Lösung ?

gruß waldy

P.S. auf internet seite von Pilz, ich kann Download Datenblätter oder Download Handbücher nicht offnen, damit die eventuelle Lösung von Pilz ansehen.


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (4 März 2006)

Hallo ,
der von dir aufgeführte Link beinhaltet ja bereits Schaltungsapplikationen ab Seite 30 und die angegebenen Kontakte kannst du dir bei drei Schaltgeräten legen , wie du sie brauchst . Und normalerweise kannst du dir den Rückführkreis zum erneuten Starten des Not-Aus-Schaltgerätes
so anpassen , wie es deine benötigte Kategorie fordert ( Taster ,Schlüsselschalter ,etc )


----------



## ralfm (4 März 2006)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=6232


----------



## waldy (4 März 2006)

Hi,

"der von dir aufgeführte Link beinhaltet ja bereits Schaltungsapplikationen ab Seite 30 " - ja, aber nicht genau was ich brauche, z.B. da steht:
"Die Ausgänge schalten sich nach dem schlissen der Schutztür ( Endschalter) automatisch wieder ein.
Und ich brasuche erst mit Taster " Reset" betätigen- keine Automatische Anschaltung.
Und wie hat mir bei Simens gesagt, bei 3KT2845 wenn an Anschlusse 
Y 41-42 und Y 51-52 Endschalter geht wieder an- Relais schaltet nur automatisch wieder an.
Und mit Reset Taste die ANschlusse kann man nicht realisieren.

Und vielleicht sucghe ich nicht ganz Gut, aber bei Pilz Internetseite habe ich noch keine Schaltplan gefudnen, welche würde für meine Bestimmungen passen.

gruß waldy


----------



## Anonymus (4 März 2006)

Hi,
würde  Pnoz multi m0p vorschlagen , ist billiger(nicht erweiterbar).
Pnoz multi ist teuer, macht das Arbeiten aber leichter (wenn Du genau kalkulierst und irgendwo kommt noch irgend etwas dazu, bist Du im grünen Bereich).
Sobald Schutztüren im Spiel sind setzen wir nur noch diese Dinger ein, da ist es egal (kommt natürlich dann auf die Anzahl an) wieviel Du hast, wie Du Sie verschalten möchtest.

Georg


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 März 2006)

Hallo Waldy,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und dazu muss man noch das Multi Gerät programmieren können. Die Frage- ob das so einfachist oder nicht, sonst Programmierer kostet auch Geld- extra aus Pilz einer bestellen.


 
Die Programmierung ist wirklich sehr einfach, ein Kinderspiel, so zu sagen. Man muss eigentlich nur wissen, was man wie verknüpfen möchte. Es lassen sich neben den sicherheitsrelevanten Dingen auch einfache "normale" Steuerungsaufgaben realisieren.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## waldy (6 März 2006)

Hallo,
habe heute noch mal bei Pilt wegen Pnoz multi m0p angerufen.
Was habe ich noch erfahren, das für Programierung muss man noch von Pilz Licens kaufen für 399 eur.
Ohne Licens von Pils darf man nciht programmieren.
gruß waldy


----------



## ElemenT (6 März 2006)

Hallo Waldi,

ich kann dir auch nur den Tipp geben, unter Google nach Herstellern zu suchen. Dort findest du bestimmt eine Lösung. Kannst aber auch mal bei Jokab Safety anfragen. Die haben uns schon öfters zu einigen preiswerten Lösungen verholfen.

MfG,

Sven


----------



## waldy (6 März 2006)

Hi,
Danke für die Antwort.
ICh habe schon bei Google ein paar Herstelle gefunden und habe Anfrage per Email geschickt.
Nun bis jetzt keine Lösung. ( ausser Pnoz Multi- aber ist sehr teuer).
Sonst bekomme ich solche Antworten:

"Eine fertige Lösung für Ihre Applikation liegt uns derzeit nicht vor."

Ich verusuche dann weiter was zu finden. Aber was verstehe ich nicht, es gibt so viele Hersteller und so viele Sicherheitsrelais - aber bis jetzt keine günstiger Lösung für ganz einfachste Aufgabe.

gruß waldy

P.S.

Auf unserer Anlage müssen wir mehrere Sicherheitseinrichtungen realisieren. 

1- Not-Aus -Taste 
2- Lichtschränke 
3- Endschalter ( Mechanische)- Relais mit normalen und verzögerten Kontakten 
( bis 3 Sec. für FU ) 

Sicherheitskategorie ist B4 


Wenn bei einem der drei oben erwähnten Relais ein Fehler auftritt, müssen 
alle drei Relais ausgelöst werden. Und es kann nur mit der Taste "Reset" im 
Betrieb aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 März 2006)

Hallo Waldy,

ok, es gibt sicherlich billigere Lösungen als eine PNOZmulti. Das es dann aber nicht einfacher wird, merkst du ja bereits. Die PNOZmulti könnte auch die Steuerung (Freigabe, hoch, runter, usw.) deines Kranes übernehmen.



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> ..Und wie hat mir bei Simens gesagt, bei 3KT2845 wenn an Anschlusse Y 41-42 und Y 51-52 Endschalter geht wieder an- Relais schaltet nur automatisch wieder an...


 
Falls du noch immer an der Relais-Variante arbeitest, kannst du eventuell die Ausgänge deiner Sicherheitsrelais für Lichtgitter und Endschalter zweikanalig in Reihe zu deinen Not-Aus-Schaltern schalten. Es ist zwar weder schön, noch komfortabel, noch zeitgemäß, aber u.U. zulässig. Lichtgitter und Endschalter werden dann über eigene Relais auf ihre Funktion überwacht und unterbrechen bei Auslösung den NA-Kreis. Quittiert wird dann nur das NA-Relais. Das Quittieren ist natürlich auch nur dann möglich, wenn Lichtgitter und Endschalter i.O. sind.

Wenn ein Endschalter tatsächlich einmal angefahren wird, wie löst du diesen Zustand?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## lefrog (7 März 2006)

Hallo!

Also ich würde Dir ebenfalls zu der Lösung mit dem PNOZ-Multi raten - auch wenn diese nicht die Kostengünstigste ist... Bedenke nur was das für ein Aufwand geben kann wenn eine Erweiterung ansteht... Sicherlich muss das nie passieren, aber es kann... und dann ist man mit der konventionellen Klappertechnik schnell am Ende...

Und bedenke - die Lizenz kaufst Du um die Software freizuschalten einmalig, mit dieser kannst Du von da an immer wieder das PNOZ-Multi einsetzen... 

Viele Grüße, Tobias

PS: ...der immer wieder mitbekommt, das wenn gespart wird, dann an einer vernünftigen Sicherheitstechnik...


----------



## ElemenT (8 März 2006)

Hallo Waldy,

die Variante mit einer Sicherheits-SPS scheint mir auch logischer.
Falls dir die Pnoz m0p bzw. multi zu teuer ist, probier mal die Sicherheits-SPS "Pluto" von Jokab Safety.
Gut und günstig. Wir haben diese oft im Einsatz.
Viel Spass beim finden einer optimalen Lösung.

MfG,

Sven


----------



## waldy (8 März 2006)

Hallo,
"Wenn ein Endschalter tatsächlich einmal angefahren wird, wie löst du diesen Zustand?" -
das ist wirklich Gute Frage.
Weil Kran einfach so normaleweise soll nicht jede mal hier und her fahren und die Endschalter anfahren.
Das bedeutet, das etwas Kaputt ist, z.B. Näherungsschalter, oder Kabelbruch in Schleppkette.
Ich dachte erst mal , wenn Endschalter wurden angefahren, dann in Handbetrieb Sicherheitsrelais mit Taste überbrucken und nur in einer Richtung FU einsteuern( Krann kann nur zurück fahren).
Aber wie hat mir wieder erklärt - mit Überbrückung löse ich keine Grundproblemm- wenn Endschalter ist Kaputt- dann muss man sowieso nach oben für jemand kletten und nachschauen , was ist Kaputt.
Und ich bin noch am Überlegung, wie am bestens kann man diese Problemm lösen ( nach Vorschriften)
gruß waldy

P.S. ist das Richtige Seite von Jokab Safety http://www.jokabsafety.com/  ?


----------



## ElemenT (8 März 2006)

Hallo Waldy,

ja das ist die richtige Seite. Unter "deutsch" und dann "Kontakt" findest du auch die Telefon-Nr. Die werden dir bestimmt eine ideale und preiswerte Lösung für deine Anwendung haben.  

MfG,

Sven


----------



## waldy (10 März 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe für mich selber eine frage gestellt, was kann man bei Ebay kaufen.
Und was habe ich da gefunden?
Schnäpchen!!!!!!!!!!!!1
Für 3 eur kann man 
*Pilz PNOZ e1p Sicherheitsschaltgerät NEU kaufen.*

Artikelnummer: 7596447931

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7596447931&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.de%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26satitle%3D7596447931%26fvi%3D1


Hm, dann könnte ich zehn Stuck für 30 eur für ganze Proekt kaufen 

gruß waldy


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 März 2006)

Hallo Waldy,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> ..Hm, dann könnte ich zehn Stuck für 30 eur für ganze Proekt kaufen


 
Ja, das kannst du machen. Du brauchst dann nur noch das passende Projekt und einen Kunden der dir das abkauft. Gegebenenfalls überzeugst du dann noch mit etwas Redegewandheit die Berufsgenossenschafft von der Sicherheit deiner Anlage, und das war's. Einfacher und billiger geht's wirklich nicht.

Und was eBay angeht, die guten Zeiten sind da auch schon lange vorbei, wahrscheinlich hat der Anbieter das Teil selbst ersteigert.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## waldy (11 März 2006)

Hi Onkel, 
mit diese Einzell Relais aus Ebay das war nur ein Witzt / Spass.
Wenn diese Teil Kaputt ist, oder hat welche Maken - und später was passiert- dann ich kann einfach nicht erklären, das Sicherheitsrelais habe ich bei Ebay gekauft- gibt s doch keine Garantie - das Relais 100 % in Ordnung ist. Wer muss dann eine Verantwortung für Gerät tragen?

Ich bin schon auf Pilz Multi für 499 eur mich entschiden.
Plus Lizens 399 - und dann Kosten liegen bei ca. 800 eur.
Aber dafür kann ich an Pnoz multi m0p bis 10 Endschalter als Zweikanalig anschlissen ( Relais hat 20 Eingänge).

Sicherheits-SPS von Jokab Safety kostet ca. 500 eur, aber hat nur 16 Eingänge und ist nicht erweitbar.

Für meine Proekt brauche ich 9 Endschalter als zweikanalig anschlissen ( also 18 Eingänge mindestens brauche ich ).

Bei    Jokab Safety Sicherheits-SPS gibt s auch als Erweitbare SPS , aber einer Sicherheits-SPS kostet dann schon 720 eur plus Mws. , dann 720 mal 2 ist 1440 eur plus Mws.
Und das ist nicht billiger Lösung als bei Pilz.

Bei Pilz komme ich schon bei 800 eur zusammen mit Licenz klar.

Ich habe schon fast alles ausprobiert- aber günstiger als mit PNOZmulti habe ich nicht gefunden.

OK, ich bin schon überzeug- das Pilz ist wirklich in meine Fall ganz günstiger Lösung.

gruß waldy


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 März 2006)

Hallo Waldy,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> ..mit diese Einzell Relais aus Ebay das war nur ein Witzt / Spass...


Das hatte ich eigentlich auch gedacht, oder zumindest gehofft. Glückwunsch zur Entscheidung zu Pilz! Dass es günstiger ist als andere, überrascht mich allerdings auch etwas.

Bist du jetzt eigentlich selbstständig und machst dein erstes Projekt, oder wie? Das wäre vieleicht ein Thema für den Stammtisch, wo du ja diesbezüglich schon öfters gepostet hast.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## waldy (11 März 2006)

Hi Onkel,
das ist mein Traum als Selbstständig sein - aber leider ich bin noch keine Selbstständigt.
Sagen wir so, ich vorbereite meien erste Poekt erst auf 400 eur Basis.
Wenn es klappt- dann ist Gut, wenn nicht- na ja.
Ich muss dann weiter träumen.

gruß waldy

P.S: und seien Sie Bereit - bald kommen viele Frage über SPS S7 Bereich 
Na ja, wie immer Dumme Frage von waldy


----------



## Anonymus (12 März 2006)

Hi Waldy,

bei 20 Eingängen unbedingt einen Eingang als Rückführkontakt von den Hauptschützen vorsehen (NC-Kontakte) und einen Eingang als Starteingang (die fallende Flanke wird ausgewertet-->Taster drücken, dann loslassen wird als Start ausgewertet).

Wie bereits erwähnt, Pnoz m0p ist nicht erweiterbar, die m1p schon (ist dafür auch teurer).
Not-Aus könnte man auch in Reihe schalten, da Du ja eine Querschlussprüfung machen kannst, dürfte dies kein Problem sein (4 Taktausgänge am Multi nützen!).

Gruß

Georg


----------



## waldy (12 März 2006)

Hi,
eine Frage, 
und darf man nicht Rückführkontakt von den Hauptschützen in Reihe mit "RESET " anschlissen?
Ich dachte, wenn tippe ich Taste "RESET"- das ist gleichzeitig Reset und gleichzeitig Start.

Oder kannst du vielleicht eine Skizze einfügen hier rein mit deine Vorschlag?

gruß waldy


----------



## HDD (12 März 2006)

Hi,
nach meinem Wissensstand  ist die Lösung Not-Aus bzw. Türkontaktschalter in Reihe  nicht Kat. 4 .
sondern Kat. 3 aber ob man immer bzw. hier bei Waldy auch wirklich Kat. 4 braucht bezweifle ich.
Es gibt aber Hersteller die Dafür Lösungen anbieten .
Pilz sagt wenn man den Elektronischen Türkontakt nimmt und als erstes anschließt dann ist es Kat.4
Von Jakob gibt es eine Lösung nur  mit einem Kontakt je Gerät und alles in Reihe hier wird aber ein Elektronikmodul benötigt für die Not-Aus und die Türkontakte sind Elektronische.

HDD


----------



## waldy (12 März 2006)

Hi, ja, Jakob bietet so genante Berührungslose Unfallschutz-Sensor.
Und die ( laut Jakibs) darf man nach Kat 4 in Reihe bis 30 Stuck anschlussen. also an eine Eingang 30 Sensoren- und Problem ist gelöst.

Das sit auf erste Blick, aber die Sensoren haben  Schaltabstand 15 mm +/- 2 mm. Also sichere abstand soll mus schon bei 13 mm liegen.
Und das Problemm, das ich bin nicht Sicher, das ich kann mit solche Abstand auf Schine von Kran die Sensoren anbauen.
Wenn Krann fährt 1 Meter pro Sek. udn Schiene noch vibrieren dazu- kann sein- das in diese Moment Schwankung von Schiene ist mehr als Abstand zwischen Sensoren 13 mm ( oder mit dem Zeit viellciht bischen Müll kommt noch drauf und abstand wird noch gröser.

Mit Mechanische Sensoren kann ich eine Hebel bis 50 - 100 mm einbauen- und muss danach keine Sorge machen wegen Abstand.

gruß waldy


P.S: wo kann man lesen, nach welche Kategorie gehört z.b. meine Anlage?


----------



## waldy (12 März 2006)

Hi ,
ich habe noch eine Frage wegen Lichtgitter.
Wie kannn man Lichtgitter am Taktende kurz abschalten?
Ist das Möglich?
Weil nach Taktende muss man Werkstücke neu rein liegen und in diese Zeit muss man Lichtgitter kurz abschalten.
Wie kann man das realisieren?

gruß waldy


----------



## lefrog (12 März 2006)

Hallo!

Wieso abschalten? Wenn einer da rein greift, dann sollte das schon auslösen... über das gewollte Resetten gibt man dann den Betrieb wieder frei... Eine andere Möglichkeit währe das so genannte Muting... aber ob das in deinem Fall geht weiß ich nicht... Dabei unterscheidet ein Lichtgitter ob es sich bei der Unterbrechung um Material oder eine Person handelt...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## knabi (12 März 2006)

Also so weit ich weiß, unterscheidet das Lichtgitter beim Muting nicht - wie auch - sondern bestimmte Bereiche oder auch das ganze Lichtgitter werden für einen bestimmten Zeitraum ausgeblendet. Das muß durch eine separate und extra überwachte Muting-Leuchte angezeigt werden.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## lefrog (12 März 2006)

Hallo!

Natürlich... ich habe mich ungenau ausgedrückt... Ich habe das zwar noch nicht eingesetzt, aber soweit ich weiß benötigt man dann auch noch zusätzliche Sensorik, oder? Das macht die Sache natürlich nicht einfacher... 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## MSB (12 März 2006)

Naja jetzt muss man trennen, wird das Werkstück manuell eingelegt in den Greifer,
oder wird der Greifer automatisch bestückt.

Muting geht aus prinzip nur bei automatischer bestückung.
Konkret gesehen habe ich sowas bisher nur an Anlagen wo z.B. Paletten aus dem sicheren Bereich in einen Nicht-Sicheren gefahren werden.

Das sind nur 2 Reflexlichtschranken, die über Kreuz schauen.

Wenn das Werkstück manuell eingelegt wird, dann ist das schon gut so, das dass Lichtgitter abschaltet.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## waldy (12 März 2006)

Hallo,
das sieht so aus.
nach Tacktablauf, neue das Werkstück muss manuell eingelegt in den Greifer.
Und in diese Moment muss man irgendwie Lichtgitter ( Körperschutzt)  abschalten.
Und wenn es ist Möglich realisieren -  dann von SPS S7 das steuern lassen.

gruß waldy


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 März 2006)

Hallo Waldy,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> ...das Werkstück muss manuell eingelegt in den Greifer...


Womit du das nächste Problem zu lösen hast. Du brauchst auf der pneumatischen Seite ebenfalls Sicherheit. Mit einem einfachen Ventil ist das nicht getan.
Muting ist, wie schon geschrieben wurde, ungeeignet. Ich denke aber, du kannst das Lichtgitter per SPS quittieren. 

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Anonymus (13 März 2006)

Hi,
hab mir 1.Thread genauer durchgelese, das ganze wächst inzwischen ziemlich!

Meiner Meinung nach bedeutet Not-Aus Spannungs-und Drucklos, d.h. Versorgungsspannung für Antriebe weg sowie Druckluftversorgung für Zylinder weg. Wir hatten bei einem Deutschen Kunden die Anforderung, Druckluft bis zu Zylindern weg (alle Zylinder mit HGL gesperrt, mit Hand zu betätigendes Luftentsperrventil war montiert!-->viel Aufwand, aber im Prinzip zielführend).

Not-Aus in Reihe mit Querschlussüberwachung erreicht Kat.4, Schutztüren einzeln abgefragt errreicht auch Kat.4. (darum setzen wir Pnoz multi ein)!

Du solltest Pnoz multi einsetzen, weil Du verschieden zu deffinierenden Abschaltzustände erreichst.

Muting ist irgendwie komisch, jeder hat davon gehört, keiner weiss wirklich um was es geht.

Am besten ist, die Multi zu programmieren wie man glaubt es sei richtig, alle Fehlerzustände, die bei der Fehleranalyse aufgetreten sind durchspielen und wenn nötig anpassen! Für diesen Vorgang unbedingt Sicherheitsvertrauensperson vor Ort mit einbeziehen, die haben meist auch noch ihren Senf abzugeben und sind glücklich wenn Sie gefragt werden (erspart meistens ein paar Stunden Inbetriebnahme).

Gruß 

Georg


----------



## underdog (13 März 2006)

Mit dem Muting ( kenne es nur von Fiessler ) wird die Lichtschranke solange sich ein gegenstand in den Muting Sensoren befindet ausser funktion gesetzt....

sprich man hat zwei optische sensoren vor der lichtschranke und zwei nach der lichtschranke die überkreuzt positioniert sind...

während der muting zeit die man beliebig wählen kann kann also ein gegenstand die lichtschranke passieren ohne das es zum auslössen des notausrelais kommt...

ist eine wirklich komfortable sache um z.b. paletten aus einem gesicherten anlagenbereich auszufahren kann mir aber schwer vorstellen das dieses system dazu gedacht ist damit leute ein werkstück in die maschine einlegen können da diese technik dazu genutzt werden soll das kein mensch in die laufende maschine eingreifen oder sich dort aufhalten kann, und daher glaube ich nicht das dieses system für dich in frage kommt, du musst ja verhindern das sich der arbeiter verletzen kann (z.b. einklemmen) kann wenn er das werkstück einlegt also, meiner meinung nach sollte du einfach das notausrelais ansprechen lassen das die maschine stillsteht und er dan reseten muss oder ich kenn ja die steuerung nicht irgndwie einbinden das nach einem zyklus die maschine fertig ist und er eine "neustart" machen muss der gleichzeitig auch wieder die lichtschranke resetet

mfg

underdog

die adresse www.fiessler.de


----------



## Spezialist (23 März 2006)

Hy Waldy,

für deine LÖsung empfehle ich dir die Geräte PNOZ e1.1p von Pilz,
die kannst du mit den logischen Eingängen verknüpfen und mit einer  RESET Tasten dann quittieren.
Ansonsten denke ich wenn ich das hier so lese solltest du dein Problem besser beschreiben und den Leuten bei PILZ, SIEMENS oder so besser schildern.
Dann bekommst du eine Lösung, zumindest bei Pilz geht das sehr gut.
Die helfen dir und zeichnen dir auch was wenn du es benötigst.
Aber man darf auch nicht vergessen Sicherheitstechnik sind keine billigen Dinge.
Wer guten Support will der liegt so wie ich das bis jetzt immer erlebt hat bei PILZ richtig. Die Bank mit dem Elektroladen verlangt zuerst deine Goldene Kundenkarte.
Wie gesagt die oben genannten Geräte kosten zusammen ca. 300,- € sollten deine Funktion auch erfüllen.

Gruß Der Spezialist.


----------



## Spezialist (23 März 2006)

Wenn ich das so alles lese.... welche Funktionen du benötigts, dann bist du mit PNOZmulti am besten bedient, da ist auch schon die MUtingfunktion drin und Ventile , Zweihand Lichtschranken... einfach alles was du brauchst um deine Aufgabe zu lösen. Solltest du Fragen haben dann helefn die bei PIlz auch weiter oder du kannst dir auf deren Homepage mal den Technischen Katalog dazu runterladen.


----------



## waldy (23 März 2006)

Hi Spezialist,
du hast richtig es gelesen , ich brauche Pilz Multi.
Weil ich brauhce 6 Endschalter Position von Krananlage, 1 Eingänge von Lichtschränke, und von Not-Aus Taster.
Und bei Kategorie 4 das muss dopelte Eingänge sein. Dann 8 mal 2 ist 16.
Da kome ich nur mit Pilz Multi recht.

Und ich habe noch keine Milti Raleas mit 20 Eingänge gefunden- ausser Pilz Multi.
Ich wolte nicht glauben - aber das ist Fakten  

gruß waldy


----------



## Gast (24 März 2006)

*Pilz*

Mir scheint, die Firma Pilz verfällt langsam in den Größenwahn, Geschäfte mit der Angst zu machen wie Versicherungen auch.
Grundsätzlich werden Produkte von Konkurrenten mies gemacht.
Die Kompetenzen vom TÜV und anderen Institutionen werden in Abrede gestellt. Ich würde mich nur bei anderen Firmen beraten lassen und Sicherheitstechnik kaufen.


----------



## waldy (24 März 2006)

Hi, 
Danke für eine Teelöfer mit Zucker , 
aber was für so eine "Gute " Erfarung hast du mit Pilz gemacht, das du jetzt so Negativ wegen Pilz bist?

Und wenn du findenst auch relais mit 20 Eingänge von Andere Hersteller, gibt dann bitte mir Auch Bescheid.

"Grundsätzlich werden Produkte von Konkurrenten mies gemacht."- na ja, gute Frage.
Eigentlich solche Sprüche habe ich nicht nur Bei Pilz gehört, sondern auch bei andere Hersteller.
Jede Hersteller will andere Hersteller so gut wie Möglich verarschen.
Für mich wár auch erste Zeit das bischen üngewöhlich hören -  das alleandere Produkte sind Müll, nur bei uns finden SIe alles besten.
aber danacvh bei Angebot Anfrage bei Andere Hersteller- ich habe gleiche "Musik" gehört.

Was ich wolte finden- nur eine Günstiger Lösung. Und in meinem Fall bei 20 Eingänge sind nur Relais von Pilz Multi günstig, sonst wenn ich muss kaufen 10 Relais, und jede kostet ca. 190 eur, dann meien Lösung mit Einzelnrelais liegt schon bei 1900 eur!!!!!!!!!

gruß waldy


----------



## Oberchefe (24 März 2006)

also das mit den 20 Eingängen ist nicht wirklich ein Problem:
http://www.ab.com/catalogs/safety/de/pdf/prodtype/8/8-6.pdf
http://www.ab.com/catalogs/safety/de/pdf/prodtype/8/8-7_8-10.pdf
http://www.ab.com/catalogs/safety/de/pdf/prodtype/8/8-2_8-5.pdf

Schon eher daß Du Software kaufen mußt.


----------



## waldy (25 März 2006)

Hi,
und von welcher Herstelelr hast du diese Relais gefuden? Damit kann man dahin anrufen und Info über diese relais bekommen.

Ich habe Links nur von 
http://www.rockwellautomation.de

gefunden.

Und du hast auch aus gleiche Quelle diese Info genommen?


gruß waldy


----------



## Oberchefe (26 März 2006)

Diese Relais sind von Allen Bradley, was ja bekannterweise zum Rockwell-Konzern gehört (wie z.B. auch Reliance oder Dodge).

Die Adressen findest Du hier:
http://www.rockwellautomation.com/locations/

Die deutsche Zentrale:
*Rockwell Automation*




Zweigniederlassung der Rockwell Int'l GmbH
Düsselbergerstrasse 15
42781 Gruiten
Deutschland
Tel: +49 2104 9600
Fax: +49 2104 960 121
Wenn Du was aktuelles suchst bist Du auf der amerikanischen Seite besser aufgehoben ( www.rockwellautomation.com )


----------

